# New to me grill



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Got a great deal on a firewood rack and the guy was also selling an old Weber propane grill. I thought it looked cool so picked it up on whim for $80 (included two propane tanks).

After some Googling I found I'm the proud new owner of a 2002 Weber Genesis Gold C (side burner option). I've cleaned it up best I can, put on some high-heat touch up paint, replaced the thermometer, main igniter, and burners come tomorrow.







It's been a fun mini-project and while I don't know if I'll keep it (I've used a Weber charcoal grill exclusively for a decade), I think it's pretty great.

Anyone familiar or have something similar?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a pretty nice/clean old grill @david_!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I bought my parents a Weber propane grill, no side burner though. It's been fantastic. It is super convenient and easy to clean.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

If it's a Weber you can't go wrong&#128077;&#127997;


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice pickup. I've had a 6-burner Summit since 2008/9 and nothing has really gone wrong with it. Easy to clean too with the stainless bars. I don't often need all 6 burners but it's nice to have the capacity, and I do use 4 on the regular. Side burners are great for doing things your wife doesn't want you doing inside the house (toasting large quantities of peppers for example).

I also refurbished a Weber 22" kettle that "came with the house." It was half-buried in dirt on the side of the garage. Dug it out and replaced the bottom vent louvers & handle assembly and replaced the grate, and it's been working fine for the 12+ years since then.

Last year I picked up a 22" Smokey Mountain for longer/bigger BBQ cooks that don't work as well on the kettle. Happy with it so far.


----------

